# Best Shostakovich recordings?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Seems like the "whole cycle" approach doesn't work to well with Dmitri, at least for me. So...

Which are your favorite recordings of the individual symphonies? Why?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I love Neeme Jarvi/SNO recordings of anything orchestral by Shostakovich. I'm rarely displeased. I guess I recommend the 1st and 6th symphonies by him in particular, but he's a safe bet for everything else.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

1-LB; 4-Rozhdestvensky; 5, 6, 8, 9, 12- Haitink; 7-Jarvi, LB; 10-HvK II; 11-Bychkov; 15-Ormandy. Over the years, these are the ones I've settled on for interps, performances, sounds. Early on, I found I didn't have to have an inordinate number of Russian stick-wielders. I don't care for Symphonies 1 - 3, 13, 14. I made an allowance for LB's 1 cw. 7.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I only know what I wouldn't recommend. I have a Mravinsky version of the Symphony No. 6. It was recorded in 1939! Aside from the marginal sound quality, it just comes across as very bored with itself. I found this surprising as Mravinsky was a close friend of Shostakovich at the time, correct? Or maybe it's just the long sleepy Largo as first movement that has this effect.

I should probably look for a more up to date recording.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Best Shostakovich recordings?


- by Mravinsky because he worked with the composer closely on how to conduct his symphonies in concert.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

WDR Sinfonieorchester/Barshai is an excellent bargain box to get all symphonies. I would take the Haitink/DFD/Varady version of the 14th in addition.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Cello concerto 1 with Rostropovich

Piano concerto (with trumpet) with Argerich. Super!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yevgeny Mravinsky was both DSCH's friend and also champion of sorts until they fell out over Mravinsky's refusal to premiere the 13th symphony. The jury's still out as to whether Mravinsky was uneasy with the hot-potato potential of Yevtushenko's texts to the work or whether he had other excuses.

I've only got Haitink in the symphonies. I've long hankered for the Kondrashin set or a cycle made up of the better Soviet recordings by Kondrashin, Mravinsky, Rozhdestevensky and, if there's room for him, Svetlanov.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

My first classical concert was when i was in London, and the philharmonic orchestra played Piano Concerto (1 or 2) by Chopin, and Synphony 15 by Shostakovich. Before then i dismissed classical music.

Funny thing is, i have never heard Shostakovitch since, for some reason... And we cant have that!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> Funny thing is, i have never heard Shostakovitch since, for some reason... And we cant have that!


Let me recommend a recording I heard just yesterday, and only the once so far: Petrenko's DSCH Symphony 15. The recording is fabulous, the best and most transparent sound I've heard -- and it makes a difference because of the generally spare scoring and the percussion used throughout, often quite softly. I heard a lot of things happening I had never heard before.

The reading is solid. The final movement is taken somewhat slower than usual, and the climax at the end of the passacaglia is truly hair-raising. So far, I'd say this 15th has a lot going for it.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Jarvi and Haitink are the two that I have. Haitink's 10th is not my favorite, though, and Jarvi does the 2nd much better. But these two cycles do work for me. I also have Ormandy's 4th and 10th, and they are very good.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Re the 10th: Probably the most popular is Karajan's, which is suprisingly good. One I like even better is Frank Shipway (you may ask, who's he?) with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Recommended, and selling new for under five bucks.

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...58982101&sr=1-1&keywords=shostakovich+shipway


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Hmm, I've yet to hear the Petrenko 15 - now I think I'll have to buy it.

I've been listening to Shostakovich for many years, but still have so many recordings yet to hear. However I can heartily recommend this occasionally off-the-wall list:
Symphonies:
1 - LSO/Martinon (hard to find) or Czech Phil / Ancerl
2 & 3 I can't recommend for either as I don't really listen to them.
4 - USSR MoCSO / Rozhdestvensky
5 - Czech Phil / Ancerl, no question about it.
6 - Bournemouth SO / Berglund (if you can find it)
7 - As 6
8 - LSO / Previn, though the Mravinsky / Leningrad Phil live 1982 recording is interesting (and cheap)
9 - Moscow Phil / Kondrashin
10 - WDR SO / Barshai
11 - Bournemouth SO / Berglund, though for really HUGE bells, try the Oleg Caetani recording on ARTS
12 - SWR SO / Gielen
13 - WDR SO / Barshai, no question about it.
14 - I can't recommend
15 - I've yet to find one that really works for me, but for now I'd go with Moscow Phil / Kondrashin.

Also, for a really blisteringly superb recording of the 2nd Piano Concerto, try the RTV SO of Slovenia / Paul Freeman recording on Hallmark. Yes, go on, laugh! Seriously, it is superb.

Also, as it's not expensive, get the Naxos recording of 'The Execution of Stefan Razin' with the Seattle SO / Schwarz.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Let me recommend a recording I heard just yesterday, and only the once so far: Petrenko's DSCH Symphony 15. The recording is fabulous, the best and most transparent sound I've heard -- and it makes a difference because of the generally spare scoring and the percussion used throughout, often quite softly. I heard a lot of things happening I had never heard before.
> 
> The reading is solid. The final movement is taken somewhat slower than usual, and the climax at the end of the passacaglia is truly hair-raising. So far, I'd say this 15th has a lot going for it.


Im intrigued! Checking it out later.


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

1 and 7 with Bernstein and Chicago. 4 with Rattle and Birmingham. 10 with HvK or Levi and ASO. 8 with Mrvansky (spelling?) and Leningrad or Haitink and Concertgebouw. Lots of mediocre 5's - really have never heard a performance that is definitive. Who cares about the rest of them unless you are a true fan.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> The jury's still out as to whether Mravinsky was uneasy with the hot-potato potential of Yevtushenko's texts to the work or whether he had other excuses


he was uneasy with its connection to a Jewish theme like Holocaust etc.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Man, I find it interesting that some of Shostakovich's symphonies are outright neglected. But I guess it makes sense; maybe I'm just a bigger fan of Shostakovich that I thought, but I couldn't imagine just disregarding several of the symphonies


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Ravndal said:


> Synphony 15 by Shostakovich


i wasn't impressed much by his 15th, instead i'm crazy about the 7th and 8th. Kurt Sanderling among others conducted the execution of the latter by the Berlin SO for a recording, and i highly recommend it.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Tristan said:


> I couldn't imagine just disregarding several of the symphonies


but still his Symph 7 & 8 stand out prominently and are *special* and contain a meaning/message, which is rare with Shost.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Evgheny Mravinsky conducts the 8th Symphony -


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

DavidA said:


> Cello concerto 1 with Rostropovich
> 
> Piano concerto (with trumpet) with Argerich. Super!


Yes!

Well, I haven't heard the Argerich Piano concerto, Mine is Leonard Bernstein / Andre Previn. It's an amazing piece either way. The Rostropovich just devastates me if this is the one recorded in the late 50s. It sounds great regardless, and there are some dizzying disorienting sections I just love. By far my favorite Shostakovich recordings.


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

Tristan said:


> Man, I find it interesting that some of Shostakovich's symphonies are outright neglected. But I guess it makes sense; maybe I'm just a bigger fan of Shostakovich that I thought, but I couldn't imagine just disregarding several of the symphonies


I can't think of another symphony composer with such highs and lows in writing. Seriously, 2? 3? 6? 11-15 (of which 11 and 15 have some nice moments)? But to each his own; rather than spend a second on one of these aforementioned works, I'd rather snuggle up to Tchaikovsky 1-3, any Nielsen (except 4 - just don't care for it), Bruckner, etc...


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, there does seem to be quite some variance in what people consider Shostakovich's "disregardable" symphonies. 2 and 3 were experimental works, back when Shostakovich still had faith in the Communist movement. But 11, for example, is one of his most popular symphonies. And 14...well, you either love it or you hate it.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Bone said:


> I can't think of another symphony composer with such highs and lows in writing. Seriously, 2? 3? 6? 11-15 (of which 11 and 15 have some nice moments)? But to each his own; rather than spend a second on one of these aforementioned works, I'd rather snuggle up to Tchaikovsky 1-3, any Nielsen (except 4 - just don't care for it), Bruckner, etc...


I like 6 and 14, personally, but the other ones you mentioned I could easily leave behind. Shostakovich was variable, as all but his most ardent fans admit.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> I like 6 and 14, personally, but the other ones you mentioned I could easily leave behind. Shostakovich was variable, as all but his most ardent fans admit.


It's true that most regard Shostakovich's quality as variable. But there's considerable disagreement over which works fall on which side of the line!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

DavidA said:


> Cello concerto 1 with Rostropovich
> 
> Piano concerto (with trumpet) with Argerich. Super!


When I was a lad I went to a promenade concert in London to hear rodersvensky and (I think) the Moscow Radio Orchestra. The piece that really struck me was when a young Russian cellist played the Shostakovich first cello concerto. I can see and hear it in my mind's eye even now. The cello concerto has always struck and some years later I got Rostropovich playing it. It is a terrific piece.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Seems like the "whole cycle" approach doesn't work to well with Dmitri, at least for me. So...
> 
> Which are your favorite recordings of the individual symphonies? Why?


I'm fairly happy with the Haitink cycle overall... but I take your point, like his inspiration Mahler, a selection of different recordings/orchestra/and conductors is probably the way to go - eventually.


----------



## TheVioletKing (Jan 9, 2013)

For me, I like the following Recordings -

Symphony No.5 with Lenny and the New York Phil






Symphony No.7 with the Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra






And Symphony No.10 with The Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra


----------



## tensas (Jan 11, 2013)

There was a recording of "the bolt" from the Transibirian Symphony Orchestra.
I think it was one of the best versions Ive ever heard!


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

i think we should stick by Mravinsky because he worked with the composer closely and thus conveyed every detail the latter meant him to.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Weston said:


> I only know what I wouldn't recommend. I have a Mravinsky version of the Symphony No. 6. It was recorded in 1939! Aside from the marginal sound quality, it just comes across as very bored with itself. I found this surprising as Mravinsky was a close friend of Shostakovich at the time, correct? Or maybe it's just the long sleepy Largo as first movement that has this effect.
> 
> I should probably look for a more up to date recording.


I noted your antipathy toward Mravinsky in another post . I must say I'm surprised because he's one of the few conductors who are generally highly praised by all and sundry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

moody said:


> I noted your antipathy toward Mravinsky in another post . I must say I'm surprised because he's one of the few conductors who are generally highly praised by all and sundry.


I know he conducted a spectacular recording of Tchaikovsky's final 3 symphonies.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

The best version of the Piano/Trumpet Concerto that I have ever heard was the Shura Cherkassky/Philharmonia/Menges with the wonderful Harold Jackson on trumpet. It is available and was a 1950's HMV recording that was very good,but---horrors---it may be in mono !! Fantastic humour.
Symphony No1 was Shostakovich's graduation piece,comp.1924/5, and was premiered in the USA by the Philadelphia Orch. cond. Leopold Stokowski.
I have his version with the Symphony of the Air (ex.NBC Orch) and it is influenced by the above fact and the conductor's knowledge of the composers wishes.
Stokowski's recording of the Symphony No.11 "The Year 1905" was the first main work that I heard by Shostakovich and it knocked me over. The orchestra is the Houston and I believe it was an Everest disc, but it is now available on the box set from EMI "Stokowski the Maverick Conductor" --what a daft title--but it is very good value.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Concerning the symphonies, Shostakovich himself also recorded a version of Symphony 10 reduced for 2 pianos, with Moshe Weinberg - interesting stuff, as regards his choice of tempi and feverish moods at least:
Here´s the Scherzo: 



Here´s the 1st Movement: 




( Back in the LP days, a Mravinsky recording of the 10th Symphony was sometimes wrongly marketed as being conducted by Shostakovich himself ).

His own recordings of selected Preludes & Fugues, the 2 Piano Concertos, the Cello Sonata, the Fantastic Dances and the Piano Quintet are also worth investigating.


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Let me recommend a recording I heard just yesterday, and only the once so far: Petrenko's DSCH Symphony 15. The recording is fabulous, the best and most transparent sound I've heard -- and it makes a difference because of the generally spare scoring and the percussion used throughout, often quite softly. I heard a lot of things happening I had never heard before.
> 
> The reading is solid. The final movement is taken somewhat slower than usual, and the climax at the end of the passacaglia is truly hair-raising. So far, I'd say this 15th has a lot going for it.


I haven't check out any Shostakovich at all, and I was thinking about picking up a couple of the Petrenko discs - the ones released in the cycle so far seem to be held in quite high regard, and I can pick them up at £4 a disc. Can anyone recommend them from here (pther than KenOCs glowing recommendation of the 15th)


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

AndyS said:


> I haven't check out any Shostakovich at all, and I was thinking about picking up a couple of the Petrenko discs - the ones released in the cycle so far seem to be held in quite high regard, and I can pick them up at £4 a disc. Can anyone recommend them from here (pther than KenOCs glowing recommendation of the 15th)


I have three different albums from Petrenko's Shostakovich cycle on Naxos, and I think that they are very good. I would recommend them.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> Concerning the symphonies, Shostakovich himself also recorded a version of Symphony 10 reduced for 2 pianos, with Moshe Weinberg - interesting stuff, as regards his choice of tempi and feverish moods at least:
> Here´s the Scherzo:
> 
> 
> ...


The entire Shostakovich/Weinberg (then Vainberg) 10th used to be available on a CD, but apparrently no longer. I have it! This is a very interesting way to hear the 10th, and it's a pretty nice reading too.


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

I like Jarvi and Haitink's Shostakovich, although my collection only has a handful of conductors currently. As far as the symphonies, # 5 and 10 of course, 7, 8, 9, 11 and 12. It seems that I'm in the minority who thinks that #12 is one of his greatest; and don't call me "Comrade." Take away the political meaning and controversy behind his writing the symphony, and I think it stands as a great work.


----------

